# Empfehlung Kompressor



## blackbird (10. Feb. 2014)

Hi zusammen.
Auf der Suche nach einem Druckluft-Kompressor ich bin...
Da ich sowas noch nie hatte und keine Hersteller kenne, wollte ich mal in die fachkundige Runde fragen, ob es den einen oder anderen Tipp gibt.
Einsatzzweck: Modellautos sauberpusten nach Off-Road-Fahrt und was man sonst so von Staub und Spänen befreien mag. Außerdem mal den einen oder anderen Fahrradreifen oder so wieder befüllen.
Von der Art her dachte ich an so etwas POWX1730
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007RN7GZU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=diy

Taugt das was oder ist das Quatsch für den Preis? Wie gesagt, es ist kein Profi-Werkstatteinsatz geplant.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## laolamia (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

hallo,

war zufaellig auch grad auf der suche nach einem kompressor, meiner sollte aber etwas mehr leisten.
fuer deine zwecke kannst du eigentlich jedes ding nehmen.

ich wuerde einen guenstigen im set nehmen, also mit ausblaspistole und reifenfueller.
wenn du was tragbares brauchst.... fuer deine arbeiten ist die luftabgabemenge ja eigentlich egal.

bei schlagschrauber und lackierpistole brauchst du mehr leistung.

gruss marco


----------



## Patrick K (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hallo Ihrs 

Ich hab so einen tragbaren Kompressor Koffer ,allerdings aus dem Bauhaus ,der ist echt super ,doch ich würde ihn nicht mehr Kaufen.

Die Lärmwertangabe bei meinem ist 95 db , die von dem Güde liegt bei 97 db ,das ist schon sehr sehr LAUT

Wie laut - wie schädlich?
Typische dB-A-Pegel
190 dBA  	 Schwere Waffen, etwa 10 m hinter der Waffe (maximaler Pegel)
180 dBA  	 Spielzeugpistole am Ohr abgefeuert (maximaler Pegel)
170 dBA  	 Ohrfeige aufs Ohr, Feuerwerksböller auf der Schulter explodiert, Handfeuerwaffen
aus etwa 50 cm Entfernung (alles maximale Pegel)
160 dBA  	Hammerschlag auf Messingrohr oder Stahlplatte aus 1 m Entfernung,
Airbag-Entfaltung in unmittelbarer Nähe (30 cm - alles maximaler Pegel)
150 dBA  	 Hammerschlag in einer Schmiede aus 5 m Entfernung (maximaler Pegel)
130 dBA  	 Lautes Händeklatschen aus 1 m Entfernung (maximaler Pegel)
120 dBA  	 Trillerpfeife aus 1 m Entfernung, Probelauf von Düsenflugzeug in 15 m Entfernung
  	 Schmerzschwelle, ab hier Gehörschäden schon bei kurzer Einwirkung möglich
115 dBA  	 Startgeräusche von Flugzeugen in 10 m Entfernung
110 dBA  	 Martinshorn *) aus 10 m Entfernung, häufiger Schallpegel in Diskotheken und in
der Nähe von Lautsprechern bei Rockkonzerten, Geige fast am Ohr eines
Orchestermusikers (maximaler Pegel)
105 dBA  	 Kettensäge aus 1 m Entfernung, knallende Autotür aus 1 m Entfernung
(max. Pegel), Rennwagen in 40 m Entfernung, möglicher Pegel bei Musik über
Kopfhörer
100 dBA  	 Häufiger Pegel bei Musik über Kopfhörer, Presslufthammer in 10 m Entfernung
95 dBA  	 Lautes Schreien, Handkreissäge in 1 m Entfernung
90 dBA  	 Handschleifgerät im Freien in 1 m Entfernung
  	 Hörschaden bei Einwirkdauer von 40 Stunden pro Woche möglich
85 dBA  	 Motorkettensäge in 10 m Entfernung, lauter WC-Druckspüler in 1 m Entfernung
80 dBA  	 Sehr starker Straßenverkehrslärm, vorbei fahrender lärmender LKW in 7,5 m
Entfernung, stark befahrene Autobahn in 25 m Entfernung
75 dBA  	 Vorbei fahrender PKW in 7,5 m Entfernung, nicht lärmgeminderter Gartenhäcksler
aus 10 m Entfernung
70 dBA  	 Dauerschallpegel an Hauptverkehrsstraße tagsüber, leiser Haartrockner aus
1 m Entfernung zum Ohr
65 dBA  	 Erhöhtes Risiko für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen bei ständiger Einwirkung
60 dBA  	 Lärmender Rasenmäher aus 10 m Entfernung
55 dBA  	 Zimmerlautstärke*) von Radio oder Fernseher aus 1 m Entfernung, lärmender
Staubsauger aus 10 m Entfernung
50 dBA  	 Kühlschrank aus 1 m Entfernung, Vogelgezwitscher im Freien aus 15 m Entfernung
45 dBA  	 Übliche Wohngeräusche durch Sprechen oder Radio im Hintergrund
40 dBA  	Lern- und Konzentrationsstörungen möglich
35 dBA  	 Sehr leiser Zimmerventilator bei geringer Geschwindigkeit aus 1 m Entfernung
25 dBA  	 Atemgeräusche aus 1 m Entfernung
0 dB    	 Hörschwelle
Quelle : http://www.sengpielaudio.com/TabelleDerSchallpegel.htm

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hallo Tim 

Für deine Zwecke reicht so ein NO Name Kompressor aus dem Bauhaus mit einem 24 L Kessel ,
8 Bar , sollten auch reichen um den Dreck aus den Ecken zu pusten.

Mit Kessel hast du natürlich auch mal Luft auf Vorrat , ohne das der Kompressor anlaufen muss 

Der tragbare hat keinen Kessel , das heist das 95 dbTeil muss immer laufen ,wenn du Luft brauchst, ich nutze diesen tragbaren, um im Einsatz bei einem Kunden ,Platinen vom Staub zu befreien , das geht relativ schnell und trotzdem NERVT der Krach wie SAU:evil

Gruss Obs


----------



## blackbird (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hi und danke zusammen. 

Dann werd ich mir einen besorgen, in der Art, wie in meinem Eingangspost. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## laolamia (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

ja kannst nichts verkehrt machen, erwarte aber von dem kessel keine "ruhe" der wird eigentlich auch sofort anlaufen und krach machen.
24l ist sofort raus, vergleichbar mit einem hauswasserwerk und kleinem kessel.
der tragbare hat halt den vorteil das du ihn schnell mit aufs dach oder zum auto nehmen kannst... wie gesagt, fuer deine anwendungen ist es eigentlich egal

gruss maroc

gruss marco


----------



## Nori (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Wenn du das Teil nur für solche Sachen brauchst, genügt sowas:

http://www.amazon.de/Kompressor-BAC...1392109791&sr=8-1&keywords=bavaria+kompressor

Da kann man auch mal was Lackieren etc. - hab ich selbst schon einige Male praktiziert.

Wenn du aber Werkzeuge öfters betreiben willst solltest du einen 2 Zylinder nehmen mit 50 Liter Kessel.

Gruß Nori


----------



## blackbird (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hi nochmal. 
Habe zwischenzeitlich von einer lieben Freundin erfahren, dass mit so etwas ggf. auch Sandstrahlen gehen könnte und da ich einen Schmuckgullideckel auf der Einfahrt habe, der leider durch zu wenig Betrieb verrostet ist, wäre das eine Anwendung, die mir auch noch liegen könnte. Lackieren eher weniger, denke ich, aber wer weiß das schon... 
Werkzeuge möchte ich damit auf keinen Fall betreiben, zumindest kann ich mir momentan kein Werkzeug vorstellen, welches hierfür für mich in Frage käme. 
Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## laolamia (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

hi,

glaub mir die ideen kommen spaeter und dann hast du dir vielleicht was verbaut.
ich hab mich fuer einen rowi mit 2 zylinder und 270 luftabgabe entschieden.

ja sandstrahlen geht auch.
genau wie tackern, nageln, lasieren/lackieren....

such dir werkzeuge raus und schau nach dem luftbedarf.

gruss marco


----------



## blackbird (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hi Marco, 
naja, das mit den Werkzeugen will mir - für mich persönlich - noch nicht so recht einleuchten... Einzig Sandstrahlen wäre interessant. Lackierungen, die ich in der letzten Zeit vor hatte, hab ich dann doch von einer professionellen Kunststoffbeschichterei ausführen lassen. 
Was genau brauch ich denn zum Sandstrahlen? 
Sicher eine spezielle "Pistole" mit Sandbehälter - oder nimmt man dafür eine Lackier-Pistole?
Viele Grüße und natürlich Grüsse in die Schweiz,
Tim


----------



## laolamia (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

zumindest viel luftbedarf 
gibt sogar kleine kabinen...

kann mann/frau auch die fingernaegel saeubern oder die profesionelle zahnreinigung selber machen


----------



## Patrick K (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hallo 

In meiner Werkstatt steht auch ein 50L Kesser mit zwei Zylindern ,meiner Meinung nach,ist mehr Wert auf die Ansaugleistung zu legen, statt auf die Abgabemenge, den die ist meist sehr hoch angesetzt.

In meinem Fall 312L Ansaugung und 270 L Abgabe, das reicht eigentlich für den normalen gebrauch (Sandstrahlen, Schlagschrauber, Luftratsche,Luftsäge, Ausblasen, Kugellager drehen lassen)

@ Marco 
24L Luftkessel ist in keinster weise mit einem 24 L Wasserkessel zu vergleichen , da Wasser im flüssig Zustand nicht kompriemierbar ist.
Anderst sieht es bei Luft aus ,je nach dem wieviel BAR auf dem Kessel sind , ändert sich auch das Füllvolumen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hallo Nori 

Damals als ich noch jung war, hatte ich  mal zwei dieser Teile gekoppelt und ein ganzes Auto in einer Scheune mit lackiert.

Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mal in einer kleinen Schlosserei gearbeitet, die hatte kurzzeitig , sogar 4 dieser kleinen Kompressoren gekoppelt, nach der justierung der Druckschalter, funktionierte das  EINWANDFREI

Gruss Obs


----------



## laolamia (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*



Patrick K schrieb:


> @ Marco
> 24L Luftkessel ist in keinster weise mit einem 24 L Wasserkessel zu vergleichen , da Wasser im flüssig Zustand nicht kompriemierbar ist.
> Anderst sieht es bei Luft aus ,je nach dem wieviel BAR auf dem Kessel sind , ändert sich auch das Füllvolumen
> 
> Gruss Obs



ja schon klar, trotzdem wird der kompressor alle paar sekunden anspringen


----------



## Patrick K (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hallo 

Was kaum einer weis ,ist das Druckbehälter über 101 L wiederkehrend geprüft werden müssen

http://www.tuev-sued.de/uploads/images/1329311640444279790144/druckanlagen.pdf

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob dies nur für Gewerblich genutzte Druckbehälter gilt , aber ich will meinen Kompressor nicht unbedingt alle 2 Jahre beim Tüv vorfahren:evil

Gruss Obs


----------



## Nori (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt kein ganzes Auto lackiert - aber wenn man mal kleinere Teile hat (wie z.B. einen Teichfilter etc.) dann kann man das schon machen.
Wie gesagt zum Ausblasen, Luft nachfüllen beim Fzg. etc. braucht man keinen Monsterapparat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## blackbird (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung Kompressor*

Hi zusammen. 
Danke für Eure Tipps und Antworten. 
Ich hab mich wegen der Sandstrahlerei mal bei einem professionellen Betrieb erkundigt und die Kosten für den Schmuck-Gullideckel sind so gering, dass es nicht lohnt dafür das Gerät für mich auszulegen.
Habe mir das aus meinem Eingangspost bestellt, da mir Eure Hinweise gezeigt haben, dass es für meinen Zweck vollkommen ausreichen sollte.
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------

